# Squirrel



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok chaps Squirrel whats it like, how should I cook it and with what?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyway You can cook it boiled, In Dumplings, Fried Ect. My Mom used to cook Fried Squirrel, Eggs, Grits, Bacon and bisquits for Breakfast, I have eaten it right in the woods over a campfire with nothing but Pepper on it! Just Watch the Bones I usually cut the legs off and cut off the ribs and cut the back in half, Be sure to remove the Scent Glands under the front legs and if you lay it on its back the large seam in the muscle inside the back legs there is a gland there as well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you talking about the grey squirrel or one of your others?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had fried squirrel mmmmm good stuff maynard ! I knew a lady that made squirrel in a roasting pan with gravy. That was good eats. I wish I had her recipe.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Back when I was a Kid We fried the squirrel, Scrambled Eggs and Potatoes, fried Bacon and made Bisquits, put them all on a plate and covered them all with Milk gravy made from the Bacon Grease! MMMM Good Stuff!! Not too healthy but Great Breakfast!!

Matt the Greys were better for this normally the Larger Squirres were pretty tough when fried but still Pretty good just had to work harder to eat it.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

squirrel and dumblings are the best


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you all talking drop dumplings or flat dumplings ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Dumplings are dumplings aren't they? stodgy and horrible!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Dumplings are dumplings aren't they? stodgy and horrible!


Mattuk I can't believe that you would say such a thing. Dumblings are flat out amazing. Maybe overthere you guys don't know how to cook them.

YoungDon I like both but I prefer flat dumblings.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Jason are you saying my mother can't cook?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I prefer the flat ones too!

I don't think he meant to imply that at all Matt, but perhaps they are not her forte`.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Just Like anything else, Some Like em and some dont. I Love them and yes Noone Makes them Like MY Mom Does! except maybe my Oldest Daughter and oldest Sister!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I prefer the flat ones too!
> 
> I don't think he meant to imply that at all Matt, but perhaps they are not her forte`.


Don I'm only joking! My mother's a great cook, its me that doesn't like dumplings.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Awe Matt You just Never had good ole Southern fried Home Cooking LOL:roflmao:


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm......I'm sure its very good Richard.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes you would most likely find them pleasing to the belly, I do at least. Fried squirrel can be good, a bit tuff but still very tastee. I cooked the first tree rat I ever shot when I was 12, shake n bake method and it was great. Squirrel stew is good to....its all good in fact if it was not for the cleaning of them I would concider them the best meat of all.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm still not sure!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Squirrel is good, but I like dessert the best--take shaky pudding for instance: its a sure winner with all southern gents!


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dip in flour with salt and peper brown in cast iron skillet untill golden brown.

sea salt and peper corns


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Squirrel is one of my favorites! It can be cooked so many ways, I usually make stew or chili with em. They can be a bit tough fried but a good soaking in some Jim Beam overnight will soften it right up. I use the Beam after the marinating for the gravy.


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

Marruk I am with you,I just never cared for them in any form. Rest of the family seems to like them.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Take the squirrel and dredge it in seasoned flour and brown it in a skillet. Then finish in the oven. My step-mom does this and it always comes out falling off the bone. She usually takes the leftovers and pulls all the meat off and the next morning makes biscuits and gravy with it. Does it the same way as sausage gravy but uses the squirrel meat instead. I tell ya its the best breakfast you'll ever eat! One reason my dad aimed to get 100+ squirrels a season!


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

what does squirrel taste similar to?


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty much like rabbit but a lot less meat. If you haven't had rabbit I dunno what I'd compare it too. And I'm not gonna refer to the phrase "tastes like chicken" lol. Its definitely needs a low n slow cook method or it can be tough as leather. My cuz and I have talked about trying it in the slow cooker with hotwing sauce just haven't tried it yet


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I cook squirrel much like I cook jack and cottontail rabbit, par-boil 30 mins. first. Then try whatever recipe you like to use for pork. The last few I've made (rabbits and squirrel even the two combined) after par-boiling, I pulled the meat off the bones then pulled it apart some more and put it in the crock pot with some sautéed onions and BBQ sauce(pulled pork basically) for about 4-6 hours. Good eating right there. That par-boiling will make it so you can chew it, and since "tastes like chicken" falls short as a description, I'd go with tastes like the darker meat part of a pork roast as comparable flavor. lol

As for the dumplins I like drops, slightly better. lol


----------



## lost coyote (May 31, 2013)

Love fryed squirrel but hate to clean one would rather clean two deer than one squirrel!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Slow cooked over an open fire for me. Then boil up some ground up corn and add the squirrel meat and simmer for a while. Thats our recipe at the rendezvous. If you want to get real creative, fry up some bacon and add to the mix.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Here ya go.




Easy way to skin em.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I have never had the opportunity to eat squirrel because I don't have any family or friends that had them, but I have been wanting to try it. I have plenty of squirrels to shoot at right behind my backyard, just not much of a cook and my wife won't touch it even after I clean it. I will pop a couple and give it a try, if it doesn't turn out good then I don't need to do it again.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yearling squirrels can be breaded and pan fried and are delicious! Females are tender till their later years. The males will create a gland around the tail when they become mature these are generally tough to eat. But stewed or prair broiled, pressure cooked will help with tenderizing. Dumplins is another way for older squirrels as well. I also like to take older squirrels and salt and pepper add onions and peppers with a stick of celery and a couple carrots wrap in aluminum foil and slow cook on grill with natural juices and they,re good to go. But i guess basically I really like to eat and there is no much I havent tried yet but there are things I aint gonna eat unless I aint got no choice. Squrrel I choose to eat because the are great. Ole yea when salt and peppering add some chili powder and see what you think!!! I need to go squirrel hunting!!!


----------

